# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  ¿Qué es el Dominio Público Hidráulico?

## Jonasino

> Sanciones por daños al Dominio Público, ocupaciones permitidas del cauce, construcciones prohibidas en zona de policía Son conceptos que se manejan cada día en las confederaciones hidrográficas pero que seguramente resultan confusos para los ciudadanos en general y, más grave, para empresas, administraciones y particulares que pueden verse afectados. En este artículo trataremos de explicar de forma sencilla qué es el Dominio Público Hidráulico (DPH) y sus zonas de protección, para qué sirven y qué se puede o no hacer en sus límites.
> 
> El Dominio Público Hidráulico incluye:
> 
>     Las aguas continentales, tanto superficiales como subterráneas, es decir, las de ríos, ramblas o cauces intermitentes, lagos, embalses y acuíferos, etc. También las aguas procedentes de desalación.
>     Los cauces de corrientes naturales continuas o discontinuas, lo que significa el terreno sobre el que circula, tanto ríos como ramblas.
>     Los lechos de embalses y lagos.
> 
> Así, el DPH comprende tanto el agua como la superficie por la que discurre o la contiene. Como se puede observar, quedan excluidas las aguas marinas y también las aguas privadas (aquellas contempladas en las disposiciones transitorias de la Ley de Aguas).
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/pablo-alba...ico-hidraulico

----------

HUESITO (16-mar-2017),JMTrigos (16-mar-2017),perdiguera (16-mar-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Interesante, ya lo habia leido en la página de la confederación hidrográfica, pero es bueno recordarlo.
Un saludo.

----------

Jonasino (16-mar-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Es una lástima que no se vea el gráfico delimitando el dominio y sus diferentes zonas de protección.

----------


## ben-amar

Buen articulo, gracias

Esto deberia leerlo mucho personal antes de construir sus casas e instalaciones, particulares e instituciones. Nos evitariomos muchos daños en las subidas de los rios y arroyos

----------


## Jonasino

> Es una lástima que no se vea el gráfico delimitando el dominio y sus diferentes zonas de protección.


Aqui está:



Fuente: La misma que el artículo.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias, ahora se ve entiende mejor.

----------

